# freshwater sump?



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anyone run sumps on their freshwater tanks? If so, how would you set one up, and what size would you use for a 180g?

I'm kind of curious, as we're getting the new tank up and running for cichlids and have a spare 30g. The other option would be a rena xp4 until I can scrape together some extra cash for a large eheim canister like Dave's.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

You can use commercially available sumps or an aquarium underneath. This would increase the overall volume of your display and also can be used to house your heater etc. With a sump the larger the better but around 30 gallons would be great on a 180.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

How does a sump actually work? I don't do marine tanks (too scary if something goes wrong!), so all I really know about this is that you run a pump into a tank and can have the heater etc. in the sump as well. Do you have the media in the sump?

I'm totally ignorant about this, and google hasn't helped much.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

You would have media in the sump. Usually there is a foam pad to trap debris, then media (like bio-balls or pot scrubbers) to grow the benificial bacteria. The water flows down from the tank, through the media, then is pumped back into the tank.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If you look at the sump in this picture you can get an idea how they work.










Water drains down on the left, then under the first divider. the media would be held above the piece of egg crate. Water would fill that box, then overflow to the right between the 2 dividers, then out to the pump on the right and back up into the tank.

For your sump you could simplify it by having the water pour right into the media, the flow out to the sump.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> How does a sump actually work? I don't do marine tanks (too scary if something goes wrong!), so all I really know about this is that you run a pump into a tank and can have the heater etc. in the sump as well. Do you have the media in the sump?
> 
> I'm totally ignorant about this, and google hasn't helped much.


Elle,
You would need a siphon overflow to draw the water from the main aquarium to the sump. If there is no other filtration then you would need to create a biological filter in the sump with bio balls etc. The question I have is why do you want to do a sump? There are advantages to a sump system but it is not very common at all in FW. Absolutely nothing wrong with doing one, just curious of the reason behind it.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Target, that makes more sense. The tank already is plumbed for a sump with 2 outlets in the base, but we'll be using a sand substrate, so I guess I'd need to figure out some way to keep sand out of the pump/filter.

Grant, I was wondering about it because we have the spare tank and the big tank already has the plumbing for it. We may end up just running a rena xp4, but because it's going to be a cichlid tank, I figured the more filtration the better.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> OK, that makes more sense. The tank already is plumbed for a sump with 2 outlets in the base, but we'll be using a sand substrate, so I guess I'd need to figure out some way to keep sand out of the pump/filter.


Can you attach a piece of pipe to it? If so, then you can raise the outlets above the level of the sand.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd have to look, but I think it's already raised. I should take a pic. It's more of an issue with the stand...right now the outlets are on the bottom and project down. The stand we got with the tank had cut outs in the top for them, but the stand we're looking at putting it on doesn't.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> Thanks Target, that makes more sense. The tank already is plumbed for a sump with 2 outlets in the base, but we'll be using a sand substrate, so I guess I'd need to figure out some way to keep sand out of the pump/filter.
> 
> Grant, I was wondering about it because we have the spare tank and the big tank already has the plumbing for it. We may end up just running a rena xp4, but because it's going to be a cichlid tank, I figured the more filtration the better.


Got it. If the aquarium is already designed for it, give it a try! Sump systems for Africans are great and you are free to put any media you want in the sump, very flexible system.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I would go with both sump and filter if you can afford. So you can have best of both worlds . If you need help setting it up . I can give you a hand with it.


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a DIY rubbermaid sump on my 90g mbuna tank. I use a HOB overflow though. The sump really makes a difference cause I have the tank a little on the overstocked side. The sump is mainly biological and filled with lavarock. I think it was $5 a bag at cdn tire. I also have a AC500 for mechanical with foam and floss. I would definitely use a sump, especially if its drilled already. 

-Rob.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I was actually looking into this myself, out of interest. I found this website to be very useful to get an idea of the mechanics of a sump, including how to avoid spills during power outages.

Good luck!

Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I love sump for the simple fact that it eliminate the level drop in your main tank and so reduce the frequency for top off.

As noted by Grant, it also add to your water volume for improved stability. Sump also allow you to get rid of all the clutters in your display tank. Not to mention the much large media you can put in.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, I like the idea of getting the gear out of the main tank for a cleaner look. We'll have oscars in this tank, and I've heard stories about them busting heaters, moving rocks, destroying filters etc!


----------

